

The history of our world in 18 minutes - datashovel
https://www.ted.com/talks/david_christian_big_history

======
hcarvalhoalves
It feels it starts from a false premise to me.

If the 2nd law of thermodynamics is true, how is it _counterintuitive_ that
the universe creates complex structures?

Going from order to chaos is exactly what is happening. We only see structures
because the universe is not completely homogeneous.

~~~
datashovel
I think the point about the 2nd law of thermodynamics helps to frame the
narrative in such a way that he can point out how (as far as we know) unique
and perhaps rare, and almost certainly fragile, the existence of intelligent
life is in the universe.

